# Upper control arm bolts



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

While finishing up some work on the engine on the passenger side, I noticed that I'm missing one bolt/washer and the other is loose (see pictures). Do the bolt/washers push these bushings back into place as I tight them? I assume that I can just push the bushing back into place and torque down the bolts to the proper spec. Am I missing anything? Maybe put a bit of medium thread locker on the bolts? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Good thing you caught that! You might have to relieve the spring pressure, and then yes, retorque it all and I would use loctite


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Good thing you caught that! You might have to relieve the spring pressure, and then yes, retorque it all and I would use loctite


Relieve spring pressure, as in lift the car off its wheels or use a spring compressor? The car is currently up on a lift (QuickJack).


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ragtopgoat said:


> Relieve spring pressure, as in lift the car off its wheels or use a spring compressor? The car is currently up on a lift (QuickJack).


You want the car weight on the suspension, not hanging in the air. Typically, if you tighten down on the bushings, this will pre-load them with the suspension extended and then your car may not sit correctly and suspension not work as well as it should.

So, all tires on the ground, then tighten/torque the bolts.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> You want the car weight on the suspension, not hanging in the air. Typically, if you tighten down on the bushings, this will pre-load them with the suspension extended and then your car may not sit correctly and suspension not work as well as it should.
> 
> So, all tires on the ground, then tighten/torque the bolts.


I didn't mean for him to tighten it all up without tension on the spring, but from what Im seeing, it looks like the control arm is way out of position. I wouldnt think that it would move back into its seat, freely, and I couldnt tell if there was enough bite to do it with the bolt.

Regardless, yes, as Jim said, final torque is done with the car on the ground. 

My only concern was that if you tried to pull it all back into place with the bolt, under load, you could ruin a bushing or strip something, if there were an unforeseen condition, which was causing issues.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> I didn't mean for him to tighten it all up without tension on the spring, but from what Im seeing, it looks like the control arm is way out of position. I wouldnt think that it would move back into its seat, freely, and I couldnt tell if there was enough bite to do it with the bolt.
> 
> Regardless, yes, as Jim said, final torque is done with the car on the ground.
> 
> My only concern was that if you tried to pull it all back into place with the bolt, under load, you could ruin a bushing or strip something, if there were an unforeseen condition, which was causing issues.


Yeah, that's a good point. I did some searches and "surprise", this is a very common problem on GM cars. The consensus was to manipulate the unloaded control arm to work the bushing back into place. Then do the final torque down with the car on all fours. 
I think the procedure I'll use will be to take the wheel off while it's on the lift, use a floor jack to lift the lower control arm a bit to take some pressure off the shaft. Then use a longer 3/8" x 24 bolt with the washer, to work that bushing back into place. Once it's back in, then drop the car on all four wheels, settle the suspension and then torque the bolts/washers to 40 ft/lbs with a bit of loctite on the threads. 

If I'm not mistaken, I believe the original bushings were rubber that was bonded to the metal sleeve. Mine look like they are aftermarket urethane bushings.


----------

